# David Luiz è del Psg. E' ufficiale.



## admin (23 Maggio 2014)

Il Paris Saint Germain, sul proprio sito, ha comunicato ufficialmente di aver acquistato il difensore brasiliano del Chelsea, David Luiz.

Lo stesso Luiz, nei prossimi giorni, si sottoporrà alle visite mediche.

Non sono state rese note le cifre, ma si parla di un esborso che va dai 50 ai 60 milioni di euro. Record per un difensore.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Maggio 2014)

Affare clamoroso del Chelsea,ora si pigliano Benatia e gli avanzano soldi per sostituire Lampard.


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2014)

Il più grande affare della storia del calcio. Per il Chelsea, naturalmente.

Ah, il Fair Play Finanziario...


----------



## Butcher (23 Maggio 2014)

Mamma mia che affarone per il Chelsea. 
Ovviamente il FPF è fuffa, sanzioni sanzioni sanzioni. Sisi!


----------



## aleslash (23 Maggio 2014)

A me piace molto David luiz ma è stato pagato una cifra veramente spropositata, pero se possono spendere che spendano, hanno fatto sempre un buon acquisto


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2014)

Come ho già detto, questa mi sa tanto di pisciata del presidente del psg nei confronti di uefe e co.. guarda caso hanno sborsato 60 miln, quanto la multa.

Ma per quale motivo non compra noi se vuole buttare soldi?


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Maggio 2014)

Ah,dire che,a meno che la teoria di [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] non sia realtà,possiamo sfatare il mito di Galliani super-venditore.
Thiago Silva,con un solo anno in più e qualche spanna sopra Luiz,è costato il 30% in meno....
E non credo che la duttilità valga 20 milioni in più.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ah,dire che,a meno che la teoria di [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] non sia realtà,possiamo sfatare il mito di Galliani super-venditore.
> Thiago Silva,con un solo anno in più e qualche spanna sopra Luiz,è costato il 30% in meno....
> E non credo che la duttilità valga 20 milioni in più.


Io sono il primo a criticare Galliani.

Ma non si possono paragonare le due situazioni.

Ibra + Thiago silva a 60 mln è stato un furto con scasso da parte del Psg, ci hanno vinto loro. Ma in quel caso eravamo noi a voler vedere, avevamo necessità di bilancio ed eravamo costretti a vendere, non potevamo pure fare il prezzo.. (tra l'altro Ibra manco lo volevano - erano stati "costretti" a pigliarselo.......)

In questo caso era il Psg che voleva comprare.

Comunque boh, 60 mln sono una follia. Ma tanto sono pieni di soldi possono fare quello che vogliono.


----------



## Frikez (23 Maggio 2014)

Sirigu
Dani Alves David Luiz Thiago Digne
Verratti Cabaye Motta
Lucas Cavani Ibra

Discreti


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Maggio 2014)

questi qua a MAGGIO hanno già speso 60 mln di euro. 

noi non li spenderemo neanche sommando le prossime 5 estati.  

cmq concordo con Admin, il Chelsea ha fatto l'affare della vita, già hanno una squadra con giovani interessanti, possono svecchiare ulteriormente la rosa e comprare altra gente utile. 
60 mln da spendere + il budget che metterà abramovich a disposizione, che sicuramente non sono 2 lire. 

beati loro.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io sono il primo a criticare Galliani.
> 
> Ma non si possono paragonare le due situazioni.
> 
> Ibra + Thiago silva a 60 mln è stato un furto con scasso da parte del Psg, ci hanno vinto loro. Ma in quel caso eravamo noi a voler vedere, avevamo necessità di bilancio ed eravamo costretti a vendere, non potevamo pure fare il prezzo.. (tra l'altro Ibra manco lo volevano - erano stati "costretti" a pigliarselo.......)



Beh,nascondere le proprie intenzioni per ricavarci il più possibile è una skill.Invece glieli ha tirati dietro...


----------



## gabuz (23 Maggio 2014)

La multa  Pagliacciata e basta. 
Qualcuno però dovranno vendere visto che hanno il salary cap


----------



## Marilson (23 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come ho già detto, questa mi sa tanto di pisciata del presidente del psg nei confronti di uefe e co.. guarda caso hanno sborsato 60 miln, quanto la multa.
> 
> Ma per quale motivo non compra noi se vuole buttare soldi?



il sistema delle multe è sbagliatissimo perchè questa è gente che ha una scala di valori semplicemente di un'altro universo. Il PSG può mettere a budget ogni anno un 60 milioni fissi in multe e avere comunque il doppio da spendere in giocatori


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Maggio 2014)

e adesso Alex??


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Maggio 2014)

Dobbiamo SEMPRE cercare di vendere giocatori al PSG...sti salami strapagano qualsiasi giocatore
andiamo a prendere Marquinhos


----------



## Frikez (24 Maggio 2014)

Ma Marquinhos non lo vendono, è un '94 e lo faranno crescere con calma, intanto giocheranno con Thiago e Luiz che è una coppia già collaudata.

Alex invece lo lasciano partire senza problemi, prendiamo lui a questo punto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Maggio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma Marquinhos non lo vendono, è un '94 e lo faranno crescere con calma, intanto giocheranno con Thiago e Luiz che è una coppia già collaudata.
> 
> Alex invece lo lasciano partire senza problemi, prendiamo lui a questo punto



dipende dal ragazzo...se si sente un Fenomeno e non vuole aspettare come ha fatto Pogba se ne va


----------



## Jino (24 Maggio 2014)

Hanno preso uno dei migliori centrali al mondo, complimenti a loro. Ovviamente la cifra pagata è folle, ma d'altronde il Chelsea mica aveva la volontà di vendere ed ovviamente ha voluto chiudere solo per una cifra vergognosa. Inutile dire che il FFP è una cosa assolutamente ridicola, almeno lo è per i potenti.


----------



## robs91 (24 Maggio 2014)

Cifra fuori dal mondo per un difensore abile tecnicamente,ma che ha troppo spesso cali di concentrazione.


----------



## Jaqen (24 Maggio 2014)

Adesso si devono comprare uno al posto di Motta e poi sarebbe una delusione se non vincessero tutto.

Sirigu
Alves Thiago Luiz Digne
Verratti Cabaye Motta??
Lucas Cavani Ibra

Cioé.
Cioé!!


----------



## Tobi (24 Maggio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sirigu
> Dani Alves David Luiz Thiago Digne
> Verratti Cabaye Motta
> Lucas Cavani Ibra
> ...



Digne Cabaye e Motta non sono niente di pazzesco. Real Bayern Barca sono superiori


----------



## robs91 (24 Maggio 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Digne Cabaye e Motta non sono niente di pazzesco. Real Bayern Barca sono superiori



Tra l'altro in un 4-3-3 Cavani viene sacrificato sull'esterno e non rende come da punta centrale.Lucas,poi, per il momento, mi sembra tanto fumo ma poco arrosto.

In ogni caso finchè avranno Ibra non vinceranno la Champions


----------



## Hammer (24 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo SEMPRE cercare di vendere giocatori al PSG...*sti salami strapagano qualsiasi giocatore*
> andiamo a prendere Marquinhos



Come nel caso di Ibrahimovic e Thiago Silvia


----------



## Hammer (24 Maggio 2014)

Concordo con chi sopra ha detto che è l'affare della vita per il Chelsea.


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Maggio 2014)

Galliani dovrebbe spiegarci perchè Thiago Silva è stato venduto a 40 e David Luiz a 50...


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Maggio 2014)

Affarone per il Chelsea complimenti, beh certo se penso che noi abbiamo venduto Thiago per meno rosico.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Maggio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Come nel caso di Ibrahimovic e Thiago Silvia



tranne in quel caso ovviamente...che idiota Galliani


----------



## Frikez (24 Maggio 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Digne Cabaye e Motta non sono niente di pazzesco. Real Bayern Barca sono superiori



Beh certo ma stanno lavorando per arrivare su quei livelli, poi hanno un sacco di giovani interessanti.


----------



## Jino (24 Maggio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Galliani dovrebbe spiegarci perchè Thiago Silva è stato venduto a 40 e David Luiz a 50...



La differenza è sostanziale. Il Milan voleva vendere, il Chelsea no. Se tu hai un qualsiasi oggetto di valore, non ci pensi nemmeno a venderlo ma c'è qualcuno interessato a farlo, il prezzo lo fai ovviamente tu. Al contrario se questo oggetto tu lo devi vendere perchè hai l'acqua alla gola e gli acquirenti lo sanno è evidente che il prezzo mica lo puoi fare solo tu, devi scendere per forza a compromessi. A maggior ragione se abbinato a questo oggetto ce ne vuoi obbligatoriamemnte accollare un'altro. 

Cioè mi sembra palese la totale differenza di situazioni tra Silva e Luiz.


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> La differenza è sostanziale. Il Milan voleva vendere, il Chelsea no. Se tu hai un qualsiasi oggetto di valore, non ci pensi nemmeno a venderlo ma c'è qualcuno interessato a farlo, il prezzo lo fai ovviamente tu. Al contrario se questo oggetto tu lo devi vendere perchè hai l'acqua alla gola e gli acquirenti lo sanno è evidente che il prezzo mica lo puoi fare solo tu, devi scendere per forza a compromessi. A maggior ragione se abbinato a questo oggetto ce ne vuoi obbligatoriamemnte accollare un'altro.
> 
> Cioè mi sembra palese la totale differenza di situazioni tra Silva e Luiz.


Questo è normale, ma Galliani mica si c'è trovato con l'acqua alla gola. C'è arrivato lui in quella situazione...


----------



## Stex (24 Maggio 2014)

in 3 anni 150 milioni per 3 centrali. thiago, marquinos e david luiz.... 150 milioni! 

ps: alex puo partire ora...


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Maggio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Affarone per il Chelsea complimenti, beh certo se penso che noi abbiamo venduto Thiago per meno rosico.



Sono sceicchi, ma non sono scemi 
In quel caso fu il Milan a volersi disfare a tutti i costi di Ibra per via del suo ingaggio da nababbo.
Per prenderselo Ibra fu svenduto e Thiago fu comunque venduto bene a 40 milioni.
La cifra di 60 per David Luiz (per me enormemente sopravvalutato) è totalmente folle, un furto con scasso per il Chelsea.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Maggio 2014)

Adesso il Chelsea si pagherà Diego Costa e avrà ancora tanti milioni da poter spendere sul mercato.


----------



## Jino (24 Maggio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Questo è normale, ma Galliani mica si c'è trovato con l'acqua alla gola. C'è arrivato lui in quella situazione...



Inutile cambiare discorso, non c'entra nulla perchè avesse l'acqua alla gola. Ho solo spiegato la palese differenza tra i 43 di Silva ed i 50-60 di Luiz.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Maggio 2014)

60 mln sono esagerati, però Luiz è tra il meglio che si potesse prendere, considerando anche il grande affiatamento con Thiago.


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Inutile cambiare discorso, non c'entra nulla perchè avesse l'acqua alla gola. Ho solo spiegato la palese differenza tra i 43 di Silva ed i 50-60 di Luiz.



Non è che ci volesse un fenomeno eh


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Maggio 2014)

io dico solo che con quei soldi prendevi hummels,e probabilmente ti avanzavano anche. Il Re-Hummels penso sia una roba illegale sotto tutti i punti di vista.

Ma anche benatia volendo


----------



## davoreb (26 Maggio 2014)

Thiago e Ibra hanno fatto fare il salto di qualità al psg.
Probabilmente si poteva ricavare 100 milioni ma Galliani è il re.....


----------



## Jino (26 Maggio 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> thiago e ibra hanno fatto fare il salto di qualità al psg.
> Probabilmente si poteva ricavare 100 milioni ma galliani è il re.....



100?


----------



## Frikez (26 Maggio 2014)

Ma lo volete capire che Ibra di ingaggio al Psg costa quasi 20 milioni netti all'anno, chissà perché 2 anni fa sono stati gli unici a pigliarselo, a differenza di City, Chelsea e Real che non hanno mai pensato di accollarsi un ingaggio del genere per un ultratrentenne.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Maggio 2014)

*Al Thani: "L'acquisto di David Luiz è la nostra risposta al Fair play finanziario. Noi abbiamo sempre rispettato i parametri legati al mercato.Vincere la Champions League è l'obiettivo primario."*


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Maggio 2014)

Aveva ragione [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION]


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Maggio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Al Thani: L'acquisto di David Luiz è la nostra risposta al Fair play finanziario. Noi abbiamo sempre rispettato i parametri legati al mercato.Vincere la Champions League è l'obiettivo primario"*


----------



## Frikez (27 Maggio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Al Thani: "L'acquisto di David Luiz è la nostra risposta al Fair play finanziario. Noi abbiamo sempre rispettato i parametri legati al mercato.Vincere la Champions League è l'obiettivo primario."*



Eroi  

Platini fail


----------



## mandraghe (28 Maggio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Al Thani: "L'acquisto di David Luiz è la nostra risposta al Fair play finanziario. Noi abbiamo sempre rispettato i parametri legati al mercato.Vincere la Champions League è l'obiettivo primario."*




Comunque fossi nei parigiotti spererei di vincere la CL più tardi possibile, perché una volta vinta è probabile che gli sceicchi si stufino e smettano di investire


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Maggio 2014)

Vedete , sono 2 anni che io e tifo' sosteniamo questa cosa..sti fessi stanno strapagando tutti solo Galliani si è fatto fregare ( ovviamente in quel caso noi volevamo vendere e non lo acquistare ) però a parte i soldi che non si sa dove sono finiti ( SILVIOOOO ) ci hanno fregato alla grande.. Il Re  è di gran lunga il miglior difensore al mondo


----------



## pennyhill (13 Giugno 2014)

Ufficiale anche per il PSG.






[MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION]
http://www.milanworld.net/postate-una-news-considerazione-personale-nel-secondo-post-vt17236.html

Uppsss... chiedo scusa [MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION] credevo avessi aperto un nuovo topic, non avevo visto che era vecchio  perdono


----------

